# Barns and sheds.



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey all

I took these photos over a couple of days at a few separate places. Thought I'd post them now. Not entirely sure what one of the places is. Looks like a possible cattle shed. Any opinions welcome. Hope you like them.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 7, 2016)

Excellent shots!!


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 7, 2016)

Some of this stuff is old WW2 buildings, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 7, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Some of this stuff is old WW2 buildings, thanks for sharing.



Oh wow, really? The orange bricked building I'm guessing? It makes sense I guess as it's just down the road from an old airfield. Thanks for the info


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2016)

There's an old hay wagon in one of your pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 7, 2016)

No problem, it always amazes me what can be found in places like this. I'm not sure that place is completely disused. But it was literally metres from the roadside.


----------



## tazong (Apr 7, 2016)

Really nice mix the of color - bw - some nice close ups and some lovley lighting in a couple of those pic.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 7, 2016)

That's a great set.that second pic certainly looks military.they stand out a mile.a lot of farmers converted old buildings


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you so much, really nice compliments. It's always nice to get feedback. I'm loving what I've found on my outings so far. It's great being nosey isn't it


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you very much, that definitely makes sense as there's a former airfield not far from that building.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 8, 2016)

Neat pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## HughieD (Apr 8, 2016)

Yup...no.2 is deffo WWII...either army or RAF. Nice shots there.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you &#55357;&#56842; It definitely makes sense as there's an old RAF airfield just a bit up the road from there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2016)

Some smashers here and really interesting early farm equipment.Great images.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 9, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Yup...no.2 is deffo WWII...either army or RAF. Nice shots there.



From its design and construction detain, this is probably an early automated telephone exchange - One of the many that started to appear after 1935 when the authorities realised the UK's telephone system was not fit for use under the tress of the perceived possible coming conflict. They also tend to appear near important military sites etc.

Alfa Laval made milking machinery, so the building that trade sign was in, was originally a fully fitted milking parlour. Bamford's were very chuffed with the silver medal their Hay Loader won at the first Royal show held after WW1. However, 1919 as a date for the manufacture of the item pictured here, is somewhat early - from the font used in the sign writing, a manufacturing date after 1926 would seem more likely.

I hope you come across and record more really old agricultural machinery in your travels - you have a good eye for detail. Much of this type of old machinery was made from hardwoods and as such have slowly fallen prey to worm infestation. So even when stored in the dry, there can be little left to see these days. Keep up the very good work!


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, thank you so much for all of that information Hughie. That's a real write up and a half. Its always interesting to get the background on what I capture. I feel like you were there with me. lol. And thank you for the compliments too. I love my photography (as we all do) and always see an opportunity for the unusual angle. Thanks again.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you  I'm loving my finds and I'm looking forward to finding more


----------

